

Startup School 2013 Talks - localuser
http://m.youtube.com/channel/UCcefcZRL2oaA_uBNeo5UOWg?&desktop_uri=%2Fchannel%2FUCcefcZRL2oaA_uBNeo5UOWg

======
tyronerubin
Thanks, hope Paul Graham's Office hours goes up.

